# St Peter's Hospital Mortuary, Chertsey - September 2012



## SeffyboyUK (Sep 29, 2012)

*St Peter's Hospital Mortuary, Chertsey - September 2012*

Visited with flava, 114 072 22 and a non-member.

Fair play to the group who recently discovered this was currently accessible, you know who you are...

Briefest history ever:


> St. Peters Hospital was initially built to house the casualties of the Second World War. The mortuary was built in the 1940’s, but after much redevelopment it was decided that the site was too small to cope with the increase of bodies. So, in April 2009 the mortuary closed and moved to the new building which is now central to the main hospital.



Although this place has been busier than Piccadilly Circus lately, I still wanted to see it for myself, as these things don't stay open for ever. And after all, this was my first morgue!

On with the photos.
















































































Thanks ​


----------



## abel101 (Sep 29, 2012)

some wonderful shots there, liking this morgue the more I see the better it gets!
thanks for sharing mate


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 29, 2012)

Other than Sevs this was my first morgue too. Great photos


----------



## nelly (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice photos mate, soooo surprised that this is still open


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 30, 2012)

interesting shots mate u musta got high up for that table shot!....i went there before it was boarder up wen the leccy was still humming which was abit freaky, but didn't get very good shots as no tripod so nice to see it in decent pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice images.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 30, 2012)

This place looks amazing! nice report and some good shots of the tables


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice pictures this place was my first vist to a morgue too , good stuff .


----------



## Ellis (Oct 6, 2012)

I like the ''You are not locked in sign''!! What else does it say on their ?


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Oct 6, 2012)

Ellis said:


> I like the ''You are not locked in sign''!! What else does it say on their ?



It basically describes how the handle on the inside works, allowing you to open it from both sides


----------



## Scaramanger (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice one dude


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 7, 2012)

Great photos cheers for sharing! 
I know a group went yesterday to find it sealed tight, cant say I'm surprised. 
Well done for doing it when you did, thanks for sharing!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 7, 2012)

Great shots as always dude! 



UrbanX said:


> Great photos cheers for sharing!
> I know a group went yesterday to find it sealed tight, cant say I'm surprised.
> Well done for doing it when you did, thanks for sharing!



To be honest, I'm surprised it's lasted this long! I can't find it now but Nelly made a cracking picture showing a que outside lol!


----------



## nelly (Oct 7, 2012)

Made it???No!! This was actually how it was when we turned up


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 7, 2012)

nelly said:


> Made it???No!! This was actually how it was when we turned up



That's the one...the money shot right there!


----------

